# Stumpy Nubs Router Lift



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

I just finished constructing the Stumpy Nubs Router Lift. This was the first time I had purchased plans from Stumpy's website and I was very pleased with the detail and clarity of the drawings and instructions-they were very easy tp understand and follow.. The housing was constructed from 1/2" Baltic birch; the router mounts and carriage slide from oak; and the top plate is 3/8" Lexan. It all went together without major issue, and I really like the micro-adjustment capability; however, there is one major disappointment: there is no way to change bits from above. That might be possible if I added an insert to the top plate, but at this point I'll just leave the back open for access. Later I will probably paint or otherwise finish the housing.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I see you used screws to secure the Lexan. Could you incorporate a hinge and latch feature to make it easier to change bits?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks for the info Bart !!
this is the very next project on my to do list.
please post any modifications that you make as you
get to using it on a regular basis.

.

.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't like the idea of the hose clamps holding the router secure at all. hose clamps will only hold a small amount of torque without striping out. i'm sorry,,thats an accident waiting to happen. that router can NOT flex at all as your feeding stock into the bit .


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

> I see you used screws to secure the Lexan. Could you incorporate a hinge and latch feature to make it easier to change bits?
> 
> - ArtMann


I probably will eventually mount the lift in a larger table, so the top will have to be firmly attached to the housing; don't think the hinge would work.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

> ... that router can NOT flex at all as your feeding stock into the bit …r


Good point. I may investigate some more rigid mounting system.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Good point. I may investigate some more rigid mounting system.
> 
> - PPBart


Many use this method, to include Stumpy Nubs whose plans you used. They hold fine, have one of my own and has worked well.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

> ...one major disappointment: there is no way to change bits from above…


Hmm… might be a solution to router bit access(?)

https://www.amazon.com/Router-Technologies-EX-2080-Professional/dp/B000EXQ2FA/ref=sr_1_8?crid=9UECWJWTQYP7&keywords=router+extension+collet&qid=1551467441&s=gateway&sprefix=router+extn%2Caps%2C178&sr=8-8


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Little work and you need only a piece of flat steel and a channel through the top to make a wrench that reaches collet.




























And after that you have above the table bit changing ability with no extenders.


----------

